# Phelsuma m. grandis hatchlings



## Leah (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## ellroy (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow, they are gorgeous Leah....well done!

I always fancied some Day geckos.....maybe one day!

Alan


----------



## Samzo (Sep 6, 2005)

So cute...


----------



## Ian (Sep 6, 2005)

yeah leah, really cute! Such vibrant colours for a hatchling. Are they handable at that size? I know they are not as they grow, lol

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Leah (Sep 6, 2005)

No, not really. THey arent quite as coordinated and quick as the adults, but are much more fragile. Beautiful photo subjects though!


----------



## Ian (Sep 7, 2005)

yeah, I agree. maybe you will get day gecko mass hatchout like the cresties... :lol: 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Obie (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow...super cute! Makes me wish I still had my grandis. Or any day geckos for that matter...


----------

